# سؤال محيرني



## كويتيه (23 أكتوبر 2006)

عندي سؤال يليت احد يجاوبني عليه 

كيف اليسوع اله  و يقتل  المفروض ان الاله لا يموت يخلد ؟
 لماذا لم ينقذ الرب ابنه ؟ اذا كان فعلا ابنه 

بليز ابي جواب لا تحذفون المشاركة 

وتقبلو فائق احترامي


----------



## فادية (23 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> عندي سؤال يليت احد يجاوبني عليه
> 
> كيف اليسوع اله  و يقتل  المفروض ان الاله لا يموت يخلد ؟
> لماذا لم ينقذ الرب ابنه ؟ اذا كان فعلا ابنه
> ...



اهلا بيكي يا كويتيه 
ليش يحذفون المشاركه بالعكس نجاوبك 
بس اول شي احب اقولك ان  المسيح مو اسمه اليسوع اسمه يسوع هذا اول شي 
بعدين انا معاج ان الله لا يموت الله تجسد بشخص المسيح ليظهر لنا ذاته على الارض وعلمنا وارشدنا الى طريق الخير والمحبه اللامحدوده عندما احبنا الى درجه انه مات لاجلنا على الصليب 
الذي مات يا عزيزتي هو الجسد وليس الروح  وحتى الجسد الذي تجسد به الله على الارض لم يبقى ميتا بل قام من القبر في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله 
وبمناسبه سؤالك  انا كمان اطرح عليك سؤال 
انتو المسلمين ليش تسمون المسيح عيسى الحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> كيف اليسوع اله و يقتل المفروض ان الاله لا يموت يخلد ؟


 

اولا احذرك من ان تقولي يسوع ب ال التعريف مرة اخرى

ثانيا, الاله لم يمت, المسيح هو لاهوت و ناسوت, يعني الناسوت جسد لم يعرف الخطيئة هو الذي مات و سلب و تأذى على عود الصليب




> لماذا لم ينقذ الرب ابنه ؟ اذا كان فعلا ابنه


 
المسيح هو الله نفسه و هو لا يحتاج لانقاذ من اي احد!


----------



## كويتيه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

اسفه  على وضع ال 
نحن نقول ان سيدنا عيسى حي لانه لم يمت بل الله القى الشبه على شخص اخر وقتل الشخص الاخر  وهو رفعه الله الى السماء 
نحن لا نقول انه مات بل رفع الى السماء لانه الله حماة من القتل


----------



## كويتيه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف هو الله نفسه وانتم تقولون انه ابنه 
اهو ابنه ام الله نفسه ؟؟

وشكرا على ردوودكم


----------



## كويتيه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

وانا قلت لا تحذون المشاركة لانه سبق وحذفتولي مشاركات ولا ادري مالسبب 
اذا كنتو تريدون حذف اي من مشاركاتي فانتم احرار لكن قولولي مالسبب كي اتفاداه 

وشكرا


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> اسفه  على وضع ال
> نحن نقول ان سيدنا عيسى حي لانه لم يمت بل الله القى الشبه على شخص اخر وقتل الشخص الاخر  وهو رفعه الله الى السماء
> نحن لا نقول انه مات بل رفع الى السماء لانه الله حماة من القتل



يعني انتي قصدك ان الله خدع الناس في ذلك الوقت وشبه للمسيح باخر ؟؟؟؟؟
هو انتي فكرك عن الله ان هو مخادع يعني ؟؟؟؟؟
ولو كان نبي بشري مثل كل الانبياء الي انتو بتومنون بيهم هو الله خصه لوحده ورفعه للسماء ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كان بشري ليه ما ماتش زي كل الانبياء التانيين :dntknw:


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> كيف هو الله نفسه وانتم تقولون انه ابنه
> اهو ابنه ام الله نفسه ؟؟
> 
> وشكرا على ردوودكم


المسيح يقول انا والاب واحد واظن ما  في اي نبي قبله قال هالكلام والا انتي ايش رأيك


----------



## كويتيه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

انا لا اقول ان الله خدعهم

هم كانوا يريدون قتله والله دافع عنه وعيسى سأل  الحوارييون من يريد ان يلقى الله عليه شبهي ويكون رفيقي بالجنه فوافق واحد منهم على ذالك والقى الله الشبه عليه وصلبوه هو وليس عيسى عليه السلام 
ولم يمت مثل بقية الانبياء لانه الله سينزله للارض مره اخرى ليحرر القدس 
ولانه الله لا يريده ان يقتل على ايدي المجرمين فهذا دفاع عنه بان رفعه 


كيف هو والاب واحد  
وهو بشر  والله اله 

هل يعني ان يسوع نفسه الله نزل الارض على هيئة بشر ؟


----------



## كويتيه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن اية من الانجيل تثبت ان يسوع اله


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> انا لا اقول ان الله خدعهم
> 
> هم كانوا يريدون قتله والله دافع عنه وعيسى سأل الحوارييون من يريد ان يلقى الله عليه شبهي ويكون رفيقي بالجنه فوافق واحد منهم على ذالك والقى الله الشبه عليه وصلبوه هو وليس عيسى عليه السلام


 
يعني هو الله ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة التي لا يستطيع الدفاع عن المسيح الا بالغش؟
يعني الم يستطع الله ان يبعد الناس الي تريد قتله؟ ولا الناس اقوى من الله بتحقيق مشيئتها؟


----------



## كويتيه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

هل تعتبرون هذا غش !!!!!!!!!!!

هؤلاء مجرمون يعني حرااام احد يغش المجرمين ؟؟؟
يعني لو انت بحرب اواحد سال عن صاحبك عايز يقتلو هل يعتبر غش لو قلتله مكان هو مش فيه 
بل تتفنن بخداعه لانه مجرم عايز يقتل  

والله حماه منهم والله حر بطريقه الي عايز يحمي فيها 

محد جاوب على سؤالي 

في ايه بالانجيل تثبت الوهيه يسوع 

و في ايه من القران تثبت توحيد الله  كلما احطها بالمنتدى تحذفوها لييه ؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> هل تعتبرون هذا غش !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> هؤلاء مجرمون يعني حرااام احد يغش المجرمين ؟؟؟
> يعني لو انت بحرب اواحد سال عن صاحبك عايز يقتلو هل يعتبر غش لو قلتله مكان هو مش فيه
> ...


 
يعني الله ما عنده غير طريقة يحمي فيها؟ ما عنده غير يموت شخص ثاني بدله؟
ما عنده غير المكر بالناس؟ ام مكروا و الله امكر الماكرين؟
بصراحة, لو كان الله يريد يحمي المسيح من الموت كان دفع عنه الشر الى ان يموت موته الطبيعي هذا لو قلنا انه نبي اصلا

يعني ليه بيبقى عايش دون الانبياء البقية اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> في ايه بالانجيل تثبت الوهيه يسوع


 
نعم في الكثير الكثير



> و في ايه من القران تثبت توحيد الله كلما احطها بالمنتدى تحذفوها لييه ؟


 
شو دخل موضوع مسيحي بأية من القرأن؟


----------



## كويتيه (25 أكتوبر 2006)

انتم احرار اقتنعتم ام لم تقتنعو بالطريقه التى حماة الله بها 
معنهم مجرمون ويجوز غشهم 

بس محد جاوبني على سؤالي 

الزعيم يقول ان المسيح هو الله نفسه 
هل هو الله نفسه ام ابنه ؟

وعطني ايه من النجيل تثبت انه اله


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> انتم احرار اقتنعتم ام لم تقتنعو بالطريقه التى حماة الله بها
> معنهم مجرمون ويجوز غشهم


 
شفتي و انتي نفسك مش لاقية تردين! طيب اقتنع لو وضحتيلي و لو شرحتي الاغتلاط هذا!!




> الزعيم يقول ان المسيح هو الله نفسه
> هل هو الله نفسه ام ابنه ؟
> 
> وعطني ايه من النجيل تثبت انه اله


 
المسيح قال:
انا و الاب واحد

اي هو والله واحد! اي هو الله نفسه


----------



## كويتيه (28 أكتوبر 2006)

انا رديت بس اعملكم ايي اذا ما اقتنعتوا اقنعكم غصب

كيف هو والله واحد ؟
وانتم تقولون انه ابنه  ؟

مافهمت كيف كيف يكون هو الله نفسه وابنه  في نفس الوقت ؟


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كويتيه قال:


> كيف هو والله واحد ؟
> وانتم تقولون انه ابنه ؟
> 
> مافهمت كيف كيف يكون هو الله نفسه وابنه في نفس الوقت ؟


 
حقك تستغربين هذا الاستغراب لان كذب قرأنك غشى الامر عنك
فتعتقدين ان معنى الابن هو بالولادة الزوجية اي الله تزوج مريم و ولد المسيح
وهذا خلاك مغلووووووووووط جداااااا

معنى ابن الله كمعنى عندما نقول للشخص من النيل حيث نسميه بأبن النيل او أبن مصر
فهل معنى ذلك ان والده تزوج بالنيل!!!!!

بالطبع لا, فهي معناها انتماء هذا الشخص

فالمسيح كما قال هو و الاب واحد, اي منتمي الى الله اذ هو في الاب و الاب فيه كما قال هو ايضا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## samehvan (12 نوفمبر 2006)

> المسيح قال:
> انا و الاب واحد
> 
> اي هو والله واحد! اي هو الله نفسه



عذرا للمقاطعة ولكن كيف تجزم بأنه هو الله نفسه من هذه الجملة ؟؟
فإن كنت تقصد أن كلمة أنا والآب واحد تعنى التوحد وأن السيد المسيح لمجرد هذا القول اصبح هو الله نفسه فدعنا نقارن أقول السيد المسيح

 29أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. 30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».

مع
( يوحنا 17 : 21 لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. 22 وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. 23 أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي.). 

هل يمكننى القول هنا أن من أمن بالمسيح يصبح هو الله أيضا ؟؟؟ بالتأكيد لا 

ثم الآن تأخذ النص على ظاهر الفاظه ؟؟!! 

وماذا تقول فى الآتى

( لوقا 18 : 19 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. ) .  لو كان هو الله فلماذا إعترض على دعوته بالصالح ؟؟

وقال : ( يوحنا 5 : 30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. )   ... إن كان هو الله فكيف يكون له مشيئة غير مشيئة الأب ( الله ) 

وقال : ( لوقا 4 : 43 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي لِي أَنْ أُبَشِّرَ الْمُدُنَ الأُخَرَ أَيْضاً بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ لأَنِّي لِهَذَا قَدْ أُرْسِلْتُ».)   .... يقول السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه رسول ( مجرد رسول ) للتبشير والدعوة إلى ملكوت الله وليس تجسد للفداء كما تقول .

وقال لهم عندما حاربه أهل مدينته ( الناصرة ): ( متى 13 : 57 ... وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ إِلاَّ فِي وَطَنِهِ وَفِي بَيْتِهِ». )
وَقَالَ : ( لوقا 4 : 24 : «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ مَقْبُولاً فِي وَطَنِهِ. )  ... يقول عن نفسه أنه نبى .

وقال  يوحنا 8 : 40 وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. ) ... إنسان يا استاذى 

وقال لهم : ( يوحنا 20 : 17 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلَكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ». ) ولنا حوار سابق حول موضوعية الفصل بين أبى وابيكم والهى والهكم 

قال لله في الدعاء .((( يوحنا 17 : 7وَالآنَ عَلِمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، 8 لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. )   ... شهاة منه نفسه أن كل ما كان له من حكمة و قدرة وإعجاز هو منحه من الله له ويؤكد ذلك قائلا أنت أرسلتنى فكيف يكون هو الله ؟؟ 

وقال لله وهو يناجيه : ( يوحنا 11 : 41-42 وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي , وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي».) رفع عينيه إلى من ؟ ومن يسمع له ؟ ومن أرسل من ؟

وقال لله وهو يناجيه : ( متى 26 : 39 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ») أولا يطلب أن يرفع الله عنه هذا العذاب إن أمكن , كيف يستقيم هذا الطلب إن كان هو الله نفسه ؟؟ ثم يقول ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت أى ارادتين مختلفتين , كيف ذلك إن كان هو الله نفسه ؟؟؟

وغيرها الكثير يا صديقى ,, فما قولك ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> عذرا للمقاطعة ولكن كيف تجزم بأنه هو الله نفسه من هذه الجملة ؟؟
> فإن كنت تقصد أن كلمة أنا والآب واحد تعنى التوحد وأن السيد المسيح لمجرد هذا القول اصبح هو الله نفسه فدعنا نقارن أقول السيد المسيح
> 
> 29أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. 30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».


 

و هل في النص ما ينفي وحدانية المسيح في الله؟



> مع
> ( يوحنا 17 : 21 لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. 22 وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. 23 أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي.).
> 
> هل يمكننى القول هنا أن من أمن بالمسيح يصبح هو الله أيضا ؟؟؟ بالتأكيد لا


 
ارجو منك في المستقبل ان لا تضع خلاصتك للنصوص, فأنت لا تعرف معنى النص و لا جوهره فليس من حقك ان تجزم بعدم معنى الوهية المسيح في النص
حذاري من التكرار و الا حرر مداخلتك
و لنرجع للنص الكريم و نوضح معناه بحسب ما جاء في التفاسير:

سأل من أجل وحدة الكنيسة كلها، هذه التي لن تقوم إلا على طرد الشر مسبب الخصومة والانقسام والتمتع بالحياة المقدسة واهبة الحب والوحدة. تقوم الوحدة على عمل الله في حياة الخدام (الرسل والتلاميذ والكهنة)، كما تقوم على عمله في كل المؤمنين على مستوى الشعب.
يكرر السيد المسيح تعبير "*ليكونوا*" سبع مرات (11 ،19، 21(مرتان)، 22، 23 ،24). أربع مرات من السبع مرات يطلب أن يكون أتباعه واحدًا. هكذا كان رب المجد يسوع مهتمًا على وجه الخصوص بالوحدة.
شغل موضوع الوحدة قلب السيد المسيح، فقد سبق أن طلب لأجلها (١٣)، وها هو يطلبها من الآب كما في لجاجةٍ. يود أن تتشبه الكنيسة في علاقتها الداخلية بالعلاقة بين الآب والابن، الأمر الذي يكرره السيد في صلاته. *سرّ الوحدة في الكنيسة التصاقها بالثالوث القدوس الذي يحمل وحدة فريدة في ذات الجوهر، واتساع قلب المؤمنين بالحب ليجد كل أحدٍ موضعًا فيه.*​*
*يصير الكل واحدًا، جسدًا واحدًا بقلبٍ واحدٍ وفكرٍ واحدٍ ورجاءٍ واحدٍ في التمتع بالوعود الإلهية.
لقد تحققت هذه الصلاة في الكنيسة الأولى حيث كان الرعاة وأيضًا الشعب بإيمانٍ واحدٍ وقلبٍ واحدٍ مع اختلاف الثقافات بين الأمم. كل يعبِّر عن إيمانه بثقافته اللائقة به. كما اجتمع المؤمنون الذين من أصل يهودي مع الذين من أصل أممي في جسدٍ واحدٍ. ولنا ملء اليقين أن صلاته الوداعية أيضًا ستتحقق حين تجتمع الكنيسة في العالم حول الإيمان الواحد وبروح واحد وغاية واحدة: الالتقاء بالسيد المسيح أبديًا، يحملون روح التبني للآب الواحد.
v "*ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا*"؟ أي ليكونوا واحدًا في إيمانهم بنا.
v ماذا يعني "*فينا*"؟ في الإيمان بنا. فإنه إذ لا يوجد ما يؤذي كل البشر مثل الانقسام، يشترط أن يكونوا واحدًا... فإن كل الذين يؤمنون خلال الرسل هم واحد، وإن كان البعض منهم قد انشقوا.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v يلزمنا أن نتحقق ما عليه اللَّه (الآب)، وما سيكون عليه المخلص نهائيًا، وكيف قد وُعد القديسون بأن ينالوا التشبه بالآب والابن، إنهما واحد في ذاتهما، فسنصير واحدًا فيهما.
v يلزم أن يُطبع الحق في الذهن في أكثر تفصيل، إننا لسنا واحدًا في الآب والابن بالطبيعة بل بالنعمة. لأن جوهر النفس البشرية وجوهر اللَّه ليسا واحدًا كما يزعم أتباع ماني.
v يوحنا الإنجيلي الذي شرب الكلمة من صدر المسيح يقول: "بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا، أنه قد أعطانا من روحه... من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن اللَّه فاللَّه يثبت فيه وهو في اللَّه" (1 يو 13:4-15). إن آمنتم بالمسيح، كما آمن الرسل، تصيرون جسدًا واحدًا معهم في المسيح. أما إذا كنتم في تسرع تدعون أن لكم الإيمان والأعمال مثلهم بينما ليس لكم ذات إيمانهم وأعمالهم فلن تستطيعوا أن تنالوا نفس المركز.
v "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل للروح القدس" (1 كو 16:3؛ 19:6)؟ يقول: "هيكل" وليس "هياكل" ليظهر أن اللَّه يسكن في الكل بطريقة متشابهة... دعوا الكنيسة كما تريدون: العروس، الأخت، الأم، فإن *اجتماعها واحد فقط*، لا يعوزها الزوج أو الأخ أو الابن. إيمانها واحد، ولا تتدنس بالتعاليم المتغيرة، ولا تنقسم بالبدع. تبقى عذراء حيثما ذهب الحمل تتبعه؛ وهي وحدها تعرف أغنية المسيح.​*القديس جيروم​*v إنهم (الثالوث) فينا ونحن فيهم، بكونهم هم واحد في طبيعتهم، ونحن واحد في طبيعتنا. إنهم فينا بكونهم الله في هيكله، ونحن فيهم كخليقة في الخالق.
v "*ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا*" (٢١). أضاف "*فينا*" لكي نعرف أن صيرورتنا واحدًا في الحب الذي بالإيمان غير المتغير يُنسب لنعمة الله وليس لأنفسنا، ولكن إذ يقول الرسول: "أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً في ظلمة الآن نور"، فلكي لا ينسب أحد هذا الفعل لنفسه يقول: "*في الرب*" (أف ٥: ٨).

هذا معنى النص الكريم, فلا تزعج الاخرين بتفاسير شخصية بالية لا ينظر اليها القارئ بأي احترام لانها بكل صدق تستخف بعقل القارئ و المحاور ايضا​ 





> ( لوقا 18 : 19 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. ) . لو كان هو الله فلماذا إعترض على دعوته بالصالح ؟؟


 
هل اعترض المسيح على دعوته صالحا؟ اين هذا الاعتراض؟ و اين توبيخه له بأن لا يدعوه صالحا؟

<FONT color=#4169e1 size=4>او ان للنص معنلا اخر؟ بكل تأكيد, <FONT color=royalblue>فإن كان يحسب يسوع إنسانًا فقط فلا يجوز أن يدعوهُ صالحًا لأن الناموس نفسهُ شهد على البشر أنهُ ليس بارٌ ولا واحد ليس مَنْ يفهم الخ (رومية 9:3-20). فالله وحدهُ صالح وكل مَنْ انتبه لحقيقة حالتهِ كخاطئ تعلَّم بإعلان الروح القدس أن يسوع المسيح هو الله ظاهر في الجسد. فالواضح أنهُ قال هذا تنبيهًا لضمير الرئيس لأنهُ كان دائمًا يُجاوب السائلين باعتبار أفكارهم الباطنة وليس بحسب مظاهر سؤالاتهم.


----------



## samehvan (12 نوفمبر 2006)

> و هل في النص ما ينفي وحدانية المسيح في الله؟



وهل فى هذا النص ما ينفى وحدانية التلاميذ فى المسيح ؟؟؟
23 أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ 

نفس ما تقول يا أخى ,, لا يوجد فى النصين ما ينفى التوحد ,, أما ما تفضلت وذكرته فهو تفسيرك للنص أو تفسير القساوسة أيا كان وأنا لا أعترض على هذا التفسير بل هو رائع ويحمل من المعانى البلاغية الروحية والأخلاقية ما اقدره وأحترمه وأسير ايضا على خطاه

أنا فقط أعترض على أن يكون اساس فكرك وأساس وحدانية المسيح مع الله هو هذا النص أو ما شابهه من نصوص قد تحمل فى طياتها ايضا معانى روحية وبلاغية على غير ظاهرها وهذا ما سألتك أنت عنه قبل ذلك عن كيف تفسر النص على ظاهره وكيف تفسره بمعناه البلاغى ؟ وعلى اى اسس ؟؟ وقواعد ؟؟
هذه هى المسألة



> ارجو منك في المستقبل ان لا تضع خلاصتك للنصوص, فأنت لا تعرف معنى النص و لا جوهره فليس من حقك ان تجزم بعدم معنى الوهية المسيح في النص
> حذاري من التكرار و الا حرر مداخلتك



ولا أدرى لماذا هذا التعنت واللهجه المهددة المتوعدة 
فأنا لم أفسر أى نص ولم أتطرق إلى اسلوب مبتذل للحوار ولم يصدر منى لفظ واحد يسئ الى شخصك أو إلى أى أحد ولا حتى إلى شخص السيد المسيح 

وأتعجب حقيقة على هذا المبدأ الذى تكيل به بمكيالين فرغم عدم إساءتى إلى أحد أو الهجوم على أحد تحذرنى ,, ومع ذلك تترك وتسمع وترى على صفحات هذا المنتدى ما يسئ إلينا شخصا ودينا وما يسئ إلى رسولنا وإلهنا بأفظع وأسوأ الألفاظ ولا تحرك أنت ساكنا ولا تتوعد أحد ولا تهدد أحد ولا حتى تلفت نظر أحد ( أهذا هو عدلكم يا أهل العدل ؟؟ ) ( أهذا هو تسامحكم يا أهل التسامح والمحبة ؟؟ )


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> وهل فى هذا النص ما ينفى وحدانية التلاميذ فى المسيح ؟؟؟
> 23 أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ


 
من قال ان الوحدانية هنا وحدانية الجوهر؟؟


----------



## samehvan (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> 30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».



ومن قال أن الوحدانية هنا وحدانية فى الجوهر ؟؟



> هل اعترض المسيح على دعوته صالحا؟ اين هذا الاعتراض؟ و اين توبيخه له بأن لا يدعوه صالحا؟



( لوقا 18 : 19 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. )  

نعم اعترض وهذا هو الإعتراض والدليل أنه قال بعد ذلك "ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله"

وأنا لم أقل انه وبخ الرجل


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> ومن قال أن الوحدانية هنا وحدانية فى الجوهر ؟؟


 
الان سألتك سؤالا و لم تجب عليه فسالت سؤالا اخرا و سأجيبك عليه

30 انا والآب واحد
31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه.

لماذا تناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه؟

هذه اول نقطة فأجبنى و ان لم تجيبنى سأجيب انا و سأدخل فى النقطة الثانية فلدى عشرة أدلة على ان الوحدانية هنا هى وحدانية الجوهر




> ( لوقا 18 : 19 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. )
> 
> نعم اعترض وهذا هو الإعتراض والدليل أنه قال بعد ذلك "ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله"
> 
> وأنا لم أقل انه وبخ الرجل


 
ان هذا دليلا على ألوهية السيد المسيح و ساثبته لك الان

الرجل الذى كان يكلمه السيد المسيح...هل كان يعلم هذا الرجل ان المسيح هو الله؟

بالطبع لا

اذن فانطباع هذا الرجل عن المسيح هو انه معلم صالح و ليس الله

و بناء على هذا الانطباع الذى عند الرجل اراد ان يوضح له السيد المسيح انه لا يوجد انسان صالح بغض النظر عن كون السيد المسيح هو الله فالرجل كما بينا لا يعلم انه الله

اذن هذا الرجل يتكلم من منطلق ان المسيح انسان و لقبه بالصالح على اساس انه انسان فبين له السيد المسيح انه لا يوجد انسان صالح الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد

فهذا الرجل لا يعلم ان المسيح هو الله ثم بعد ذلك ياتى السيد المسيح و يقول ليس صالح الا الله اى انه لا يوجد انسان صالح و الصالح الوحيد هو الله

لنرى الان هل دعى المسيح صالحا ام لا

لو 10:42 ولكن الحاجة الى واحد.فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها

لقد أعلن السيد المسيح ان الوحيد الصالح هو الله و ها هو يعلن انه هو النصيب الصالح

يو 10:14 اما انا فاني الراعي الصالح واعرف خاصتي وخاصتي تعرفني

لقد اعلن من قبل انه ليس صالح الا الله ليفهم الرجل انه لا يوجد انسان صالح لان الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله و هاهو بنفسه يعلن انه هو الراعى الصالح

فهل يكون المسيح هو الله ام انسان؟


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> لماذا تناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه؟



رجموه لأنهم ظنوا انه يدعى الألوهيه 
هل أجبتك الآن ؟؟ 
دورى فى السؤال هل تعلم ماذا قال لهم المسيح بعد ذلك ؟ 

الآن أنت تقول أن المسيح إعترض على كلمات الرجل وقبل ذلك تعجب منى الاخ ماى روك لانى قلت ذلك ( حيرتونى والله ) ما علينا



> لقد اعلن من قبل انه ليس صالح الا الله ليفهم الرجل انه لا يوجد انسان صالح لان الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله و هاهو بنفسه يعلن انه هو الراعى الصالح



ولو أتيت لك من الكتاب المقدس من دعوا صالحين أيضا فهل تعترف بهم كآلهة ؟


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> رجموه لأنهم ظنوا انه يدعى الألوهيه


 
و على اى اساس تقول انه أدعى الألوهية؟

و كيف ظنوا؟

لقد قالها صريحة انا و الاب واحد

هل تقدر انت ان تقول انا و الله واحد؟

لا يقدر مخلوق ان يقولها الا السيد المسيح



> ولو أتيت لك من الكتاب المقدس من دعوا صالحين أيضا فهل تعترف بهم كآلهة ؟


 
لاء طبعا لازم تفهم لغة الكتاب المقدس اولا ثم تتكلم و بعدين بتطلع برة الموضوع ليه؟مش كنت بتسال و جاوبناك؟

جاوبنى انت بقى

ليه اليهود حاولوا يرجموه؟


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> لاء طبعا لازم تفهم لغة الكتاب المقدس اولا ثم تتكلم و بعدين بتطلع برة الموضوع ليه؟مش كنت بتسال و جاوبناك؟



أنا أسألك لأفهم لغة الكتاب المقدس ولا أخرج عن الموضوع أنت تثبت أن المسيح هو الله لمجرد أنه قال عن نفسه أنا الراعى الصالح أو نسب لنفسه صفة الصلاح وأنا أقول لك ليس دليلا لأن هناك أيضا من نسبت إليهم هذه الصفة ,, هل هذا خروج عن الموضوع ؟؟!!



> هل تقدر انت ان تقول انا و الله واحد؟



قالها المسيح نفسه عن غيره ووضعت لك النصوص التى تؤكد ذلك



> جاوبنى انت بقى
> 
> ليه اليهود حاولوا يرجموه؟



أجبتك من قبل على هذا السؤال 

رجموه لأنهم ظنوا انه يدعى الألوهيه ,,,, فهل تجيبنى أنت ماذا قال لهم السيد المسيح بعد ذلك ؟


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> أنا أسألك لأفهم لغة الكتاب المقدس ولا أخرج عن الموضوع أنت تثبت أن المسيح هو الله لمجرد أنه قال عن نفسه أنا الراعى الصالح أو نسب لنفسه صفة الصلاح وأنا أقول لك ليس دليلا لأن هناك أيضا من نسبت إليهم هذه الصفة ,, هل هذا خروج عن الموضوع ؟؟!!


 
بص

قبل ما ترد افهم كلامى مش ترد و خلاص

افهم لغة الكتاب المقدس اولا

ثانيا هات من تقول انه نسب اليهم الصلاح الكامل



> قالها المسيح نفسه عن غيره ووضعت لك النصوص التى تؤكد ذلك


 
و انا وضعت لك دليلى على ان المسيح يقصد الوحدة الجوهرية

اين دليلك على ان مقصد المسيح هو الوحدة الجوهرية؟

بعدين انا بقولك انت تقدر تقول انا و الله واحد؟ايه دخل المسيح فى هذا؟



> أجبتك من قبل على هذا السؤال
> 
> رجموه لأنهم ظنوا انه يدعى الألوهيه ,,,, فهل تجيبنى أنت ماذا قال لهم السيد المسيح بعد ذلك ؟


 
يدعى الالوهية؟

جبتها منين دى؟

حط النصوص و ابنى شبهتك انا حافظ كل اللى هتقوله و انه بين لليهود انه يتكلم مجازا مثلما خدث فى الناموس فى مزمور 82 تحديدا حافظ الكلام دة كله

حط شبهتك و سارد بنعمة المسيح


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> و انا وضعت لك دليلى على ان المسيح يقصد الوحدة الجوهرية
> 
> اين دليلك على ان مقصد المسيح هو الوحدة الجوهرية؟



أين هذا الدليل لقد استشهدت بأعداد أخرى لا تثبت شئ

ومش فاهم سؤالك الثانى فأنا لم أقل أن مقصد السيد المسيح هو الوحده الجوهرية علشان أجيب دليل عليه



> يدعى الالوهية؟
> 
> جبتها منين دى؟
> 
> حط النصوص و ابنى شبهتك انا حافظ كل اللى هتقوله و انه بين لليهود انه يتكلم مجازا مثلما خدث فى الناموس فى مزمور 82 تحديدا حافظ الكلام دة كله



حاضر فعلا هو قال لهم أنه مجاز كما تفضلت وقلت فهل تتفضل أيضا وتضع الرد


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> أين هذا الدليل لقد استشهدت بأعداد أخرى لا تثبت شئ


 
اعداد اخرى؟

دة العدد الذى يليه مباشرة!!!!!!!!!!!!



> ومش فاهم سؤالك الثانى فأنا لم أقل أن مقصد السيد المسيح هو الوحده الجوهرية علشان أجيب دليل عليه


 
سامح ركز شوية

امال انت حطيط العدد دة ليه؟



> حاضر فعلا هو قال لهم أنه مجاز كما تفضلت وقلت فهل تتفضل أيضا وتضع الرد


 
حاضر

Joh 10:34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 

خد بالك من علامة الاستفهام دى كويس

Joh 10:35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 

و خد بالك من أداة ان الشرطية هنا

Joh 10:36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ 

و خد بالك هنا من حرف الفاء و علامة الاستفهام

يبقى احنا عندنا فى الاول استفهام ثم تبعه جملة شرطية مكون من سؤال الشرط اللى هو عدد 35 و جواب الشرط فى عدد 36 و بعد الجملة الشرطية فى الجزأ التانى من العدد 36 عندنا استفهام أخر

يبقى المفهوم من هذه الايات انه لا مساواة بين من قيل لهم انهم ألهة لأنهم صارت اليهم كلمة الله و بينه هو الذى قدسه الأب

فهو يقول ان كان هؤلاء البشر العاديين من كلمهم الله أطلق عليهم ألهى لمجرد انهم صارت اليهم كلمة الله و هذا هو سؤال الشرط

ياتى بعده جواب الشرط الاستنكارى فهل الذى قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم تقولون عليه انه يجدف؟

فهو بهذا أكد لهم انه لم يجدف لأنه بالفعل واحد مع الاب و الاب هو من قدسه و ليس مجرد مثل اولائك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله

و شوف بقى الاية اللى بعد كدة علطول

Joh 10:37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. 

قولى حسب فهمك و انا متأكد انك بتعمل عقلك

ما علاقة الايمان به بعمله اعمال الاب؟

يؤمنوا به كأيه فى ضوء ما قاله انه هو و الاب واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

فاهمنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لسة قايلهم انه هو و الاب واحد و بعد كدة جاى تانى يؤكد هذه العبارة بأنه يعمل اعمال الاب نفسها و على هذا الاساس يطلب منهم ان يؤمنوا به !!!!!!!!!!!1

بص بقى بعد كدة قال ايه تانى

Joh 10:38 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ». 

يعنى اذا كنتم لا تؤمنون بى لمجرد انى قلت لكم اننى انا و الاب واحد فأنظروا الى اعمالى فهى عينها اعمال الاب كما بين فى العدد السابق فهم سيؤمنوا باعماله لكى يعرفوا انه فى الاب و الاب فيه فهو أكد الوحدانية الجوهرية تماما بينه و بين الاب

ايه اللى بيؤكد الكلام دة؟

Joh 10:39 فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ 

كانوا من شوية عايزين يرجموه؟ و لما سالهم عايزين ترجمونى ليه؟

قالوا

«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»

و دلوقتى كمان طلبوا ان يمسكوه

ليييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كمل كمان بقى عشان يؤكد انه يعمل اعمال الاب عينها

Joh 10:41 فَأَتَى إِلَيْهِ كَثِيرُونَ وَقَالُوا: «إِنَّ يُوحَنَّا لَمْ يَفْعَلْ آيَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ كُلُّ مَا قَالَهُ يُوحَنَّا عَنْ هَذَا كَانَ حَقّاً».​Joh 10:42 فَآمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِهِ هُنَاكَ. 

فهو أكد انه يعمل اعمال الاب نفسه و على هذا فقد عذرهم ان لم يؤمنوا بدون معجزات كرد فعل طبيعى للعقل فأكد لهم قوله بأنه يفعل افعال الاب

و لنرى ماذا قال ايضا عن مطابقة افعاله لأفعال الاب

يو 5:19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.

هو قالهم الابن ميقدرش يعمل حاجة من نفسه ليؤكد الوحدة الجوهرية بين الاب و الابن بدليل انه قال مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك يعنى كل حاجة يعملها الاب الابن بردو يعملها بس مينفعش الابن يعمل حاجة و الاب ميعملهاش لأنهم واحد فمش ممكن ان الابن يعمل حاجة و الاب ميعملهاش

يو 5:21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.

بص هنا كمان مساواة مطلقة بين اعمال الابن و اعمال الاب فى كل شىء و كل هذا يؤكد انه يعمل اعمال الاب و الذى بدوره يؤكد قوله انه هو و الاب واحد

اتمنى تكون فهمت


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> قولى حسب فهمك و انا متأكد انك بتعمل عقلك


أشكرك على هذه الثقة



> و خد بالك هنا من حرف الفاء و علامة الاستفهام



واخد

واللى حضرتك قلته ممكن يكون صحيح أو يمعنى آخر منطقى ويمكن عقله

كما يمكن أيضا التفسير بمعنى تانى وهذا سيكون أكثر منطقية حسب ما ذكرت حضرتك من قواعد اللغة فى الشرط وحرف الفاء 

لما اتهموه بأنه يجدف ( أى يدعى على الله ما ليس منه ) قال لهم 
"هترجمونى ليه , انتوا قلتوا عن القضاه أنهم ألهه لمجرد أن كلمة الله صارت لهم (بمعنى أنتم أطلقتم هذا الاسم مجازا عليهم ) فلم تتهمونى بالتجديف لو قلت أنا ابن الله ( مجازا أيضا ) ثم أكمل حواره لو كنتم لا تصدقون أنى ابن الله ( كمجاز ) فإنظروا الى المعجزات التى أفعلها والتى لا يمكن أن يفعلها بشر عادى فإن لم تؤمنوا بى فآمنوا بما أفعل من معجزات لا يفعلها إلا الله وهم يعلمون أن الله يعزز رسله بمعجزات لا يفعلها إلا الله 



> يو 5:19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.
> 
> هو قالهم الابن ميقدرش يعمل حاجة من نفسه ليؤكد الوحدة الجوهرية بين الاب و الابن



أختلف معك فى ذلك لسببين 
الاول إنظر إلى كلمة الآب ستجد أنها منصوبة أى مفعول به وليست فاعل وهذا يعنى ان يصير معنى الجملة هو " الابن لا يقدر أن يعمل شئ من نفسه إلا عندما ينظر إلى الآب ( أى يطلب مساعدة الآب ) لكى يعمل 

السبب الثانى :-
أسمعك الآن تقول لا لأنه قال مهما يعمل الآب كذلك يعمل الأبن وهو ما قلته فعلا 


> بدليل انه قال مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك يعنى كل حاجة يعملها الاب الابن بردو يعملها



وكانت هذه الكلمة هى مشكلة الفهم فعلا وهى التى سببت حيرة الفكرتين ولكن تزول هذه الحيرة عندما نعلم أن هذه الكلمة هى 

soever
Usually unexpressed except by the subjunctive or potential mood. Also contraction for G1437.

soever وليست whatever 
وبالرجوع إلى معنى هذه الكلمة والفروق بينها وبين whatever تجد التعريف السابق وهو يؤكد أن المعنى ليس حرفيا للتأكيد وإنما يعبر عن الامكانية والإحتمالية
وليس كل حاجة 

وهنا المعنى يختلف جدا عن ما ذكرت


----------



## Fadie (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> لما اتهموه بأنه يجدف ( أى يدعى على الله ما ليس منه ) قال لهم
> "هترجمونى ليه , انتوا قلتوا عن القضاه أنهم ألهه لمجرد أن كلمة الله صارت لهم (بمعنى أنتم أطلقتم هذا الاسم مجازا عليهم ) فلم تتهمونى بالتجديف لو قلت أنا ابن الله ( مجازا أيضا ) ثم أكمل حواره لو كنتم لا تصدقون أنى ابن الله ( كمجاز ) فإنظروا الى المعجزات التى أفعلها والتى لا يمكن أن يفعلها بشر عادى فإن لم تؤمنوا بى فآمنوا بما أفعل من معجزات لا يفعلها إلا الله وهم يعلمون أن الله يعزز رسله بمعجزات لا يفعلها إلا الله


 
بس انت هنا نسيت الجملة الشرطية اللى قلتلك عليها

فقوله

Joh 10:35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ​Joh 10:36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟

فالاسلوب الشرطى فى العدد الاول يحمل تقليل من قدر هؤلاء الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله عنه هو بدليل قوله فالذى قدسه الاب فبأى حال من الاحوال لا يمكن الافادة ان الذى قدسه الاب مثل من صارت اليهم كلمة الرب و على هذا نصل الى انه يتكلم بصيغة التقليل من شانهم هم بالنسبة له و نصل لانه يقولها وحدانية مطلقة



> أختلف معك فى ذلك لسببين
> الاول إنظر إلى كلمة الآب ستجد أنها منصوبة أى مفعول به وليست فاعل وهذا يعنى ان يصير معنى الجملة هو " الابن لا يقدر أن يعمل شئ من نفسه إلا عندما ينظر إلى الآب ( أى يطلب مساعدة الآب ) لكى يعمل


 
لاء غلط لأن الاب فاعل هنا مش مفعول به

الا ما ينظر الاب

اهى غير مشكلة

موقع الاب من الاعراب ايه؟

فاعل اكيد مش مفعول



> soever
> Usually unexpressed except by the subjunctive or potential mood. Also contraction for G1437.
> 
> soever وليست whatever


 
(ALT) So Jesus answered and said to them, "Most positively, I say to you*, the Son is not able to be doing anything of Himself unless He sees the Father doing _[it]_, for whatever He is doing, these also the Son likewise does. 

(BBE) So Jesus made answer and said, Truly I say to you, The Son is not able to do anything himself; he is able to do only what he sees the Father doing; whatever the Father does the Son does it in the same way. 

(CEV) Jesus told the people: I tell you for certain that the Son cannot do anything on his own. He can do only what he sees the Father doing, and he does exactly what he sees the Father do. 

(Darby) Jesus therefore answered and said to them, Verily, verily, I say to you, The Son can do nothing of himself save whatever he sees the Father doing: for whatever things he does, these things also the Son does in like manner. 

(EMTV) Then Jesus answered and said to them, "Most assuredly I say to you, the Son can do nothing of Himself, but what He sees the Father doing; for whatever He does, the Son also does in like manner. 

(ESV) So Jesus said to them, "Truly, truly, I say to you, the Son can do nothing of his own accord, but only what he sees the Father doing. For whatever the Father does, that the Son does likewise. 

(GNB) So Jesus answered them, "I tell you the truth: the Son can do nothing on his own; he does only what he sees his Father doing. What the Father does, the Son also does. 

(GW) Jesus said to the Jews, "I can guarantee this truth: The Son cannot do anything on his own. He can do only what he sees the Father doing. Indeed, the Son does exactly what the Father does. 

(ISV) Jesus said to them, "Truly, truly I tell you, the Son can do nothing on his own accord, but only what he sees the Father doing. For what he does, the Son does likewise. 

(LITV) Then Jesus answered and said to them, Truly, truly, I say to you, The Son is not able to do anything from Himself, except what He may see the Father doing; for whatever that One does, these things also the Son does likewise. 

(Murdock) And Jesus answered, and said to them: Verily, verily, I say to you: The Son can do nothing, of his own pleasure, but what he seeth the Father do: for what things the Father doeth, these in like manner doeth the Son

(Webster) Then answered Jesus, and said to them, Verily, verily, I say to you, The Son can do nothing by himself, but what he seeth the Father do: for whatever things he doeth, these also doeth the Son likewise. 

(WycliffeNT) Therfor Jhesus answerde, and seide to hem, Treuli, treuli, Y seye to you, the sone may not of hym silf do ony thing, but that thing that he seeth the fadir doynge; for what euere thingis he doith, the sone doith in lijk maner tho thingis.

(YLT) Jesus therefore responded and said to them, `Verily, verily, I say to you, The Son is not able to do anything of himself, if he may not see the Father doing anything; for whatever things He may do, these also the Son in like manner doth;

ترجمة كينج جيمس فقط ترجمتها so ever و لكن جميع الترجمات الاخرى whatever و بالطبع المعول عليه فى الناهية هو الاصل اليونانى

الاصل اليونانى

᾿Απεκρίνατο οὖν ὁ ᾿Ιησοῦς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτοῖς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, οὐ δύναται ὁ υἱὸς ποιεῖν ἀφ᾿ ἑαυτοῦ οὐδὲν, ἐὰν μή τι βλέπῃ τὸν πατέρα ποιοῦντα· ἃ γὰρ ἂν ἐκεῖνος ποιῇ, ταῦτα καὶ ὁ υἱὸς ὁμοίως ποιεῖ. 

ὅς, ἥ, ὅ
hos hē ho
_hos,_ _hay,_ _ho
_Probably a primary word the relative (sometimes demonstrative) pronoun, _who_, _which_, _what_, _that_: - one, (an-, the) other, some, that, what, which, who

جميع المعانى لا يوجد بها so


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخت العزيزة الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية واشهد ان المسيح ابن الله


----------



## samehvan (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> بس انت هنا نسيت الجملة الشرطية اللى قلتلك عليها



فعلا أنا نسيت الفاء 



> لاء غلط لأن الاب فاعل هنا مش مفعول به
> 
> الا ما ينظر الاب
> 
> ...



مش أنا اللى أقول فاعل أم مفعول 

19فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. 

الآبَ وليست الآبُ

أما الترجمات فمعك حق ولكن ليس لدى سوى نسخة الملك جيمس والنسخة المعربة على أساسها أعمل ايه أنا فى المشكلة دى ؟؟؟ أرجو تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده



> ὅς, ἥ, ὅ
> hos hē ho
> hos, hay, ho
> Probably a primary word the relative (sometimes demonstrative) pronoun, who, which, what, that: - one, (an-, the) other, some, that, what, which, who



أعتقد أن هذا شرح لكلمة what وليست soever فشرح soever أما شرح soever فهو 

ἄνan
an
A primary particle, denoting a supposition, wish, possibility or uncertainty: - [what-, where-, whither-, who-]soever. Usually unexpressed except by the subjunctive or potential mood.

وأرجو التصحيح إن كنت مخطئ


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

> مش أنا اللى أقول فاعل أم مفعول
> 
> 19فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ.
> 
> الآبَ وليست الآبُ


 
يا سامح سيبك من التشكيل دلوقتى التشكيل ممكن يكون غلط

ما ينظر الاب يعمل

اعرب كلمة الاب

هو احنا لما كنا بنمتحن عربى كانوا بيجبوها مشكلة؟

الاب فاعل

مين اللى هينظر؟الاب

يبقى الاب فاعل و مش مفعول به



> أما الترجمات فمعك حق ولكن ليس لدى سوى نسخة الملك جيمس والنسخة المعربة على أساسها أعمل ايه أنا فى المشكلة دى ؟؟؟ أرجو تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده


 
www.biblegateway.com

هنا هتلاقى كل الترجمات للكتاب المقدس



> أعتقد أن هذا شرح لكلمة what وليست soever فشرح soever أما شرح soever فهو
> 
> ἄνan
> an
> A primary particle, denoting a supposition, wish, possibility or uncertainty: - [what-, where-, whither-, who-]soever. Usually unexpressed except by the subjunctive or potential mood.


 
دة معنى الكلمة اليونانية


----------



## samehvan (16 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا سامح سيبك من التشكيل دلوقتى التشكيل ممكن يكون غلط
> ما ينظر الاب يعمل
> اعرب كلمة الاب
> هو احنا لما كنا بنمتحن عربى كانوا بيجبوها مشكلة؟



تحمل الإعرابين يا فادى وأنت تعلم أن الكلمات الغير مشكلة تحمل أكثر من إعراب حتى المشكلة أحيانا تحمل أكثر من موقع إعرابى وهديك مثل

بسم يسوع المسيح 

شبه جملة " بسم " تحمل ثلاث أوجه للإعراب وعلى أساس كل وجه منها تأخذ " يسوع " إعراب 

المقصود أن قائل الجملة هو الذى يحدد الفاعل والمفعول حتى يتضح المعنى فمثلا عندى أيه فى القرآن وأثار حولها القمص زكريا بطرس شبهة الخطأ النحوى وهى ( ..... لا ينال عهدى الظالمين ) فقال المفروض تكون الظالمون كفاعل ويمكن أن يجوز هذا مع الجملة طبعا ولكن الظالمين هنا مفعول به وليست فاعل 

ولن أكون أعلم من مترجمى الكتاب المقدس ,, عموما أعدك أن أعود إلى الترجمات الاخرى لأتأكد من ذلك



> www.biblegateway.com
> 
> هنا هتلاقى كل الترجمات للكتاب المقدس



الموقع ده بتوه فيه يا فادى عموما أشكرك ,,, بس لو عندك الترجمات دى ككتاب على الكمبيوتر أكون شاكر ليك أكتر


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

فى بقى برنامج e-sword 

www.e-sword.com و دة اللى انا بستخدمه بس استخدامه معقد شوية هتلاقى فى قسم البرامج موضوع عملت شرح له بس بردو محدش فهم حاجة شوفه انت يمكن تفهمه و انا الايام دى هعمل شرح مفصل ليه اكتر


----------



## a3h (17 نوفمبر 2006)

########

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## samehvan (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> فى بقى برنامج e-sword
> 
> www.e-sword.com و دة اللى انا بستخدمه بس استخدامه معقد شوية هتلاقى فى قسم البرامج موضوع عملت شرح له بس بردو محدش فهم حاجة شوفه انت يمكن تفهمه و انا الايام دى هعمل شرح مفصل ليه اكتر



عندى وأشكرك


----------



## a3h (24 نوفمبر 2006)

لا اعرف لماذا حذفت مشاركتى 
ليه يا اخ فادى
اسف فاضى
اكيد ده الاسم الصحيح لك


----------



## Fadie (24 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سيدى اشتمنى زى مانت عايز مش هحذف مشاركتك لكن تغلط فى ايمانى هبهدلك


----------



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا يعقل*



My Rock قال:


> يعني هو الله ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة التي لا يستطيع الدفاع عن المسيح الا بالغش؟
> يعني الم يستطع الله ان يبعد الناس الي تريد قتله؟ ولا الناس اقوى من الله بتحقيق مشيئتها؟




كنت اتمنى ان توجة هذا الكلام الى نفسك هل الله ضعيف الى هذة الدرجة بحيث انة لم يستطيع ان ينقذ جسدة فى الارض كما تقولون وهو يسوع(من الغريب انكم تارة تقولون يسوع الرب وتارة يسوع بن الرب وتارة كلمة الرب وتارة يسوع جسد الله والروح هى الله فى السماء الاب وفى الانجيل بن الانسان) .اليس الله قادر على ان يغفر خطاياكم بدون عملية الفداء هذة .كان من الممكن ان يلجاء الى طريقة اخرة غير هذة الطريقة المهينة .سبحان الله , الله يجعل البشر يعذبونة ويقتلونة ومن المفترض انة هو خالقهم .

وهنا اريد ان اسأل سؤال عندما صلب يسوع ومات هل الله فى هذا الوقت كان يعيش بدون جسد كان روح فقط حيث ان زميلكم ريمون يقول الله=روح+جسد وكأنها معادلة رياضية ويقول ايضا الله ذو طبيعة بشرية وان الله لا محدود انا لا اعلم لماذا تشبهون الله بهذة الاشياء الغريبة الضعيفة الا تروا فى تشبيهكم لله بالطبيعة البشرية اهانة 

اتعلمون انكم بهذة الاشياء تحاولوا ان تثبتوا ان 1=3:new2:


----------



## زيدان المصري (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرني*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
              شكرا ليك ياماي روك علي ردك أسمح لي التكملة لو لم يصلب السيد المسيح لما كان الفداء الذي وعد الله به أدم قد أكمل لأن السيد المسيح علي الصليب قال قد أكمل,
              ولو لم يمت السيد المسيح لما وصلت لنا مفهوم القيامة الجديدة بعنوانها الجديد ولما كانت البشارة المسيحية بدأت لأن بالموت نزل السيد المسيح إلي الجحيم وقيد الشيطان لمدة 2000 سنة وبالقيامة أخذ معه كل الذين في قبضة الجحيم ليجلسهم في الملكوت الذي هو العربون الأبدي لكل من يموت في الرجاء بوجود الله الحي الحقيقي  ينتظر القيامه معه والوجود مع الله في الملكوت كما كان ابينا أدم وحواء في الجنة من قبل وهذا هو الهدف أن يرجع الأنسان لمكانه الأصلي لأن هذه الأرض ليست مكان الأنسان بل الجنة قديما والملكوت في العهد الجديد وهو ده الهدف من نزول السيد المسيح وصلبه وقيامته .
           وشكرا لسؤالك ياأخت كويتية علي سؤالك الجميل .


----------



## زيدان المصري (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرني*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع
                 سلام ليك ياأخ أحمد ملاح وأحب أعرفك بأن الله موجود داخل كل شئ ويملاء الكون كله بل هو أعظم مما تتخيل انت أو انا أو أي أنسان في الوجود .
                حسب فكر البشر المحدود أن الكون عبارة عن دمية صغيرة جدا في يد الله فما هو تخيلك ياأخ أحمد اذا هل الله موجود في شخص السيد المسيح فقط أي انه محدود .أحب أن أوضح لك أن الله يتخلل كل الكون وداخل كل شئي وداخلك أنت أيضا فهل معني أن الله داخلك أنت أيضا ويملاء كل شئ بداخلك والذي يدل علي هذه أنه هو فاحص الكلي والقلوب كيف يمكنه فحص أجزاء جسمك إلا إذا كان يتخللها في عمق عمق جسدك،فهل معني هذا أن الله موجود فيك وحدك ويحده جسدك  هذه هي الفكرة مبسطة حب تفكير الأنسان.
               ياأخي تفهم الموضوع الله يملاء كل شئ في الكون ولا يستطيع أن يحده شئ كما وضحت لك بصورة مبسطة .
               أتمني أن أكون وضحت الصورة بطريقة مبسطة سلام الله معد وداخلك الله كما هو موجود داخل كل البشر ليحاسبهم علي فكرهم ونبضات قلوبهم ويري مالم تراه أعين البشر .
                شكرا لسؤالك وأنا بلاحظ أنكوا بتتعلقوا بأي سؤال علشان رغم أن السؤال ده أتجاوب عليكوا من أعضاء المنتدي من قبل بالشواهد والبراهين فهل أنتم تسألوا لتختبوا معرفتنا بالسيد المسيح أم أنتم تسألون ولا تريدون أن تفهموا ، أفهموا وفكروا بالأجوبة بدل ماتسألوا لمجرد التشكيك .
               شكرا ليكوا جميعا وشكرا لكل الأعضاء الجمال والعاملين علي تنظيم هذا المنتدي


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

اثبات الهويه المسيح مش بايه من الانجيل يا اخت .. كويتيه
من ولد من بتول فى العالم كله ؟ من اقام موتى ؟ من افتح اعين عميان ؟ من شفى مفلوج ( مشلول ) وابرص ؟ من اخرج الشياطين .؟ من ومن ومن ؟ 
الافعال تدل على فاعلها ,,,,, واعمال يسوع حبيبى تدل على الوهيته
وقالو لحضرتك فى الرد ( انا والاب واحد ) 
وكانت الردود عليكى جيده وجميله ......
نحن لا نحتاج لايات لنثبت الوهيه الرب,,,,,,,, لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكررها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟,,,,,,,, اعماله
يروا اعمالكم الصالحه فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى الموات .......... الرب يبارك من قام بالرد الاخت فاديه والزعيم
          صلو لاجلى


----------



## شمس المحبه (2 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> يعني هو الله ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة التي لا يستطيع الدفاع عن المسيح الا بالغش؟
> يعني الم يستطع الله ان يبعد الناس الي تريد قتله؟ ولا الناس اقوى من الله بتحقيق مشيئتها؟



هل الضعف هنا 
الضعف ان تقتل ... وتموت ...  ليس الضعف الحمايه من كيد الكفار ... فالله سبحانه وتعالى 
حينما فصل البحر لموسى عليه السلام ... هل هذا ضعف هل هذا غش حينما ترك فرعون يعبر
واطبق البحر عليه  لا والله ان الله يمهل ولا يهمل ...... استدلالاتكم عجيبه جدا ..
اعتقد انها القوه ... فليس هناك من يضاهي الله سبحانه وتعالى بالقوه ...
القوه  والقدره للخالق جل وعلى ... والقوه هنا  ان يحمي الله نبيه ويلقي بالشبه لاخر 
ويرفعه .. وليس القوه بان يقتل ويقبر ... واذا كان هكذا فانتم دائما تستدلون بالمسيح 
عليه السلام بالمعجزات وهذا صحيح ان الله الذي اعطاه هذه الميزات والمعجزات ..
لكي يؤمنو به ... فلماذا اعطي المعجزات ... لكي يبهر العالم بشيء خارق ويؤمنو به ...
فاذا هو مات مصلوب امام اعينهم ... فسيقولون اين تلك المعجزات لماذا لم ينقذ نفسه ...
وتكون المعجزات السابقه غير مسلم بها ...

انا لا اعرف مالقوه ... هو ان تموت ... او ان يحميك الله ويرفعك الى السماء ...
فالموت والولاده من سنن البشر ويوميا نرى من يولد ويقبر ... لكن ان يرفع الى السماء ...ويلقى بشبه شخص اخر هذه التي لا تصير الى بمعجزه لن يقدر عليها اي بشر اخر الى ان الله 
من عليه بمعجزه والله قادر على كل شيء ..
عليه ... تسمونه ضعفا ... 


الضعف هوا

كيف الاه ويقتل ويموت كالبشر ستقول لي  انه لم يمت مات جسده ...
اي جسده الذي كالانسان ... كيف الاه ويكون له جسد كالانسان ...

ويموت وهذا الجسد الانساني كان يصنع به معجزات ... كيف جسد انساني ويصنع به معجزات كماتقولون... سلام  فرقو بين المواقف فشتان بينهما ..


----------

